# 92FS 9mm Inox



## CP (Mar 8, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a new 92FS 9mm Inox. I live in southwest Montana and I have seen a few blue 92FSs around, but not any of the stainless Inoxs. Is the stainless version normally hard to find? 

I am certainly not averse to buying an Inox from a dealer or shop out of Montana and paying to have it shipped to my local FFL. Is there a dealer out there that you folks would recommend that I contact regard purchasing an Inox? Thanks. CP


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

The only online dealer I have ordered from is bud's gun shop. Good prices and quick delivery. There is always gunbroker and gunsamerica.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*92fs inox*

From the trips yesterday to the gunshops I usually visit, I didn't see any shortage of INOX 92FS or 96FS. I'd try calling some shops locally first to see what is available. I don't know how rural your setting is and it may involve a fairly long trip to a candidate gunshop that has the particular weapon you're looking for. I try to buy locally first when I can to support the people who are there for me in the community. Especially at the Shop/Range I am a member of.

Even though 9mm is generally $8.97 a box of 50 at Wally World just down the road from the range, I usually pick up a box of their reloaded Atlanta Arms and Ammo 9mm or .40 S&W at least every other trip even though it's more costly. I'd rather they be there and patronizing them is a way of ensuring that.

The web is a great resource and I do use it, but prefer to support local gunshops when possible. Lately looking on Midway and Natchez I find that bulk 9mm is as scarce there as it is locally.

Try calling around and see what you can find. Good luck.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

CP, go to the Beretta website and click on the link for dealer locations. Type in your zip code and walaa. It should give you the closest dealers to your area. Also, not sure where in SW MT you are but Sportsmans in Missoula can order one for you.

Impact Guns has an on-line program and they are located in Ogden, UT.

PM me if you want further assistance.

buck32


----------



## CP (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Buck32. I am in the Gallatin Valley near Bozeman and have not found one locally. I am going to be in Missoula this week and I’ll poke around town a little bit and see what I can find. Also, I would expect that the folks from the Shedhorn in Ennis will be in Bozeman next week for the gun show, and I’ll talk with them as well. Thanks again. CP.


----------



## Tvtrader (Mar 9, 2009)

*92 FS Inox*

I purchased a Beretta 92FS that was a partial inox.
the slide and barrel are stainless with the grip/trigger etc. black.
I bought it for $400 on-line plus shipping plus FFL fees.
They are sold out of these guns but buy guns in "lots" from Beretta.
Look for them at gun broker.
Here is their address.

Tanners Sports Center
PO Box 373 ( USPS )
2301 York Rd ( UPS or FED-X ),
Jamison, PA 18929

http://www.tannerssportcenter.com/

good luck


----------



## CP (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I have located a NIB 92 partial Inox here in Montana, and the shop wants just under $600 for this little jewel. With all of the 92 variants out there, I am having fun just looking for one that will strike my fancy. CP.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tvtrader said:


> I purchased a Beretta 92FS that was a partial inox.
> the slide and barrel are stainless with the grip/trigger etc. black.
> I bought it for $400 on-line plus shipping plus FFL fees.
> They are sold out of these guns but buy guns in "lots" from Beretta.
> ...


That must have been a while ago, because the last lots he was selling were over $500.00.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have read that Beretta discontinued the Inox models and the 92 models. If that is true, then only old stock is available.


----------

